# maniac mullet!?



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

Anyone else hammering the fish on these lures? I went out and bought a few today fished for 45 minutes, got 9 fish to 24! Amazing lure. Any other opinions?


----------



## dock_roach (Aug 16, 2011)

Who carries them? I have checked a few places and can't find them.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

big3slayer said:


> Anyone else hammering the fish on these lures? I went out and bought a few today fished for 45 minutes, got 9 fish to 24! Amazing lure. Any other opinions?


 What color were you using?And dockroach you can see the stores they are avalible at right here .....
http://tidalsurgelures.com/Where_To_Buy.html


----------



## dock_roach (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks. I looked at ftu.... Maybe I was in the wrong spot. I will try again or at serious. Heard good things about them and have been wanting to try them out. I will keep posted to find out what color is working.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

FTU does not have them yet. They do have the split tail and Crazy Croaker. They are supposed to pick them up next time they order. Serious Tackle, Marburgers, Fish On Tackle have them. If your around Sabine check out Daleys they carry them also. 
You can see all of our stores on the website.
Click the tabs at top of page to look at everything. 
Thanks
www.tidalsurgelures.com


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

dock_roach said:


> Thanks. I looked at ftu.... Maybe I was in the wrong spot. I will try again or at serious. Heard good things about them and have been wanting to try them out. I will keep posted to find out what color is working.


 No problem they are in a small spot on the same isle as the TTF lures look harder LOL jk


----------



## dock_roach (Aug 16, 2011)

CaptainHebert said:


> FTU does not have them yet. They do have the split tail and Crazy Croaker. They are supposed to pick them up next time they order. Serious Tackle, Marburgers, Fish On Tackle have them. If your around Sabine check out Daleys they carry them also.
> You can see all of our stores on the website.
> Click the tabs at top of page to look at everything.
> Thanks
> www.tidalsurgelures.com


I know I wasn't tripping! I pass by Serious often, I will stop next time I do. Color recommendations?


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

blackmagic said:


> What color were you using?And dockroach you can see the stores they are avalible at right here .....
> http://tidalsurgelures.com/Where_To_Buy.html


easy, we talked about this via pm. don't let everyone know just how well these baits work. Out fish the devil, promise.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

parts henry said:


> easy, we talked about this via pm. don't let everyone know just how well these baits work. Out fish the devil, promise.


 Pm me!


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

Marburgers! Pretty good selection make sure you do not buy the pink, I heard they had been dipped in bad juju! I love the action along with the sink rate!


----------



## dock_roach (Aug 16, 2011)

Me too!


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

Just went there yesterday to get some...pretty good selection of colors and plenty in stock..goodluck


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

This bait draws arm breaking strikes...best all water column trout bait around, period.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

CaptainHebert said:


> FTU does not have them yet. They do have the split tail and Crazy Croaker. They are supposed to pick them up next time they order. Serious Tackle, Marburgers, Fish On Tackle have them. If your around Sabine check out Daleys they carry them also.
> You can see all of our stores on the website.
> Click the tabs at top of page to look at everything.
> Thanks
> www.tidalsurgelures.com


Anyone down south gonna have these? 
Maybe Joe's Tackle in Mcallen or Johnny's in Harlingen?


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

I haved used corkies for years and the last year when Shanwn and Dana came up with the prototype i havent thrown one since... They are truly a very versitial bait that you can fish the entire water collumn. I work mine from the bottom to the top when wading... And to tell you the truth we have caught fish on every color.... But my favorite is pearl/pink and Pink


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

parts henry said:


> easy, we talked about this via pm. don't let everyone know just how well these baits work. Out fish the devil, promise.


Yes, keep it secret and quiet! Don't post it here!


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

fishin shallow said:


> Anyone down south gonna have these?
> Maybe Joe's Tackle in Mcallen or Johnny's in Harlingen?


 Cast and Blast in Bay City.
We are going to make a trip down south to try and get them in more stores when we get time. Emailing or calling them never seems to work.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

do you work them like a corky? are they slow sinkers?


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

you work it just like you do a corky devil or a plastic.. it has a sink rate much like a 1/16th ounce jig head with big plastic on it..... killer killer bait


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

heres some damage the maniac mullets can do to the fish... g-bay this morning


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

You boys sure know how to sell stuff here! Post it...And they will buy it!! Guaranteed. LOL..I know I do.


----------



## tslaya12 (Sep 25, 2011)

The number one rule about the maniac mullet....we don't talk about the maniac mullet.

The number two rule about the maniac mullet...we don't talk about the maniac mullet.


















































JK corkies for life. Gotta buy one though just to try it out.


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

Capt. Juarez said:


> I haved used corkies for years and the last year when Shanwn and Dana came up with the prototype i havent thrown one since... They are truly a very versitial bait that you can fish the entire water collumn. I work mine from the bottom to the top when wading... And to tell you the truth we have caught fish on every color.... But my favorite is pearl/pink and Pink


 I second that...It works the entire water column and you can work it any way u want..they are pretty awesome bait


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

mustfish said:


> You boys sure know how to sell stuff here! Post it...And they will buy it!! Guaranteed. LOL..I know I do.


X2. Lol I have bought alot of stuff that I have seen on here ex: ttf and billystix. Now tidal surge, I will be picking up a couple of these before my next trip. It never hurts to try new lures.


----------



## Anjinsan (Apr 24, 2011)

22'baykat said:


> X2. Lol I have bought alot of stuff that I have seen on here ex: ttf and billystix. Now tidal surge, I will be picking up a couple of these before my next trip. It never hurts to try new lures.


How do you like the billystix? Is it worth the $$? Been thinking of splurging for one.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

yep looks like I will have to pick a few up as well. It seems like everything I buy, I see on here. TTF products, then Buggs lures, and now some tidal surge lures.


----------



## boogie (Aug 17, 2005)

*Maniac Mullett*

Picked up a shipment of Maniac Mulletts from Shawn last week and boy was I impressed...Caught lots of of fish on the AND its nice to find a good quality product locally made by great people.. Kepp up the good work Shawn....Capt. Ted Clough


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Anjinsan said:


> How do you like the billystix? Is it worth the $$? Been thinking of splurging for one.


I love it best rod I have ever bought. well worth the money. Only rods I will buy from here out.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Can you order online? No stores listed on the north side of town.

Thanks


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

JimD said:


> Can you order online? No stores listed on the north side of town.
> 
> Thanks


Yes you can I just did...every color


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Yup just ordered mine too.


----------



## 10thMountain_Alex (Oct 11, 2011)

What is the website and a color recommendation?


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

10thMountain_Alex said:


> What is the website and a color recommendation?


See post #3 on this thread he has the link to tidalsurge


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Do they make slow sinkers because the one I used sinks really fast. Will be good in deeper water but I wouldn't use it over heavy shell in the winter when the trout are lethargic


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

They seem pretty tough too... nice lure guys.


----------



## lairdoglencairn (Aug 26, 2011)

Just ordered several maniac mullet and a few crazy croaker in different colors. Can't wait to try them out!


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

lairdoglencairn said:


> Just ordered several maniac mullet and a few crazy croaker in different colors. Can't wait to try them out!


Thanks will ship tomorrow.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Hey Capt H... If you want to sell even more MANIAC MULLET and make the hamsters work double OT, Post true color pics of magnitude of all the colors you are currently offering. On your websites that you have tidal surge under and especially here on 2cool.

Send me some sample for the advice. Of course one maniac in every color will suffice.


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

Send me some sample for the advice. Of course one maniac in every color will suffice.[/QUOTE]
lol..... yeah ill take one of every color two please and thank you....


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Lol


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Just bought the plum/chart and orange/bone...they were out of all of the pink unfortunately.

Anyone know when Marburgers will be getting more in?


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

we recieved a delivery a few mins ago.. have all the maniacs in stock so get them while they last.. going very fast


----------

